# Hello



## Jo-JotheSoundDog

Hello,
Just thought I would throw out a quick introduction. My name is Matt Kelly. I am currently the Resident Sound Designer and Sound Engineer for Florida Stage. Which is a LORT C Theatre in South FLorida. I have roughly 12 years of professional experience ranging from Carp, elec, ATD, TD, ME, LD, but mostly sound. I hope that I can share some of the things I've learned over the years, and learn some new stuff. :roll:


----------



## tm1000

Jo-JotheSoundDog said:


> Hello,
> Just thought I would throw out a quick introduction. My name is Matt Kelly. I am currently the Resident Sound Designer and Sound Engineer for Florida Stage. Which is a LORT C Theatre in South FLorida. I have roughly 12 years of professional experience ranging from Carp, elec, ATD, TD, ME, LD, but mostly sound. I hope that I can share some of the things I've learned over the years, and learn some new stuff. :roll:



Great to have you here! I can't wait for your input.


----------



## dvsDave

*Welcome to ControlBooth.com*

As the webmaster of ControlBooth.com, I'd like to welcome you to the ControlBooth.com community!


Check out the the tutorials by ControlBooth.com members in the Original Tutorials area

Check out links to other guides and tutorials around the 'net in the Other Tutorials area

Interact on the forum's after checking out the Announcements board.
Any most of all, have a good time and check back often.... new information is available almost everyday!!


----------

